# JavaCV - FaceRecognizerInVideo



## alphaChill (8. Jul 2017)

Hallo an alle,

heute wollte ich mal den FaceRecognizerInVideo, welcher als Sample bei JavaCV mitgeliefert wird, ausprobieren. Allerdings habe ich schon zu Beginn ein Problem:

Das Programm wird mit zwei Parametern gestartet:
- videoFileName
- trainedResult

"videoFileName" ist aus meiner Sicht selbsterklärend: Das Video, das analysiert werden soll. Allerdings ist wohl "trainedResult" nicht das, was ich vermutet habe: eine leere Datei, in die die Ergebnisse reingeschrieben werden.

Ich arbeite mit MacOS und habe einfach mit "touch faces.avi" ein Datei erstellt. Wenn ich diese dann dann angebe und das Programm starte erhalte ich ein folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
OpenCV Error: Unknown error code -49 (Input file is empty) in cvOpenFileStorage, file /Users/saudet/projects/bytedeco/javacpp-presets/opencv/cppbuild/macosx-x86_64/opencv-3.2.0/modules/core/src/persistence.cpp, line 4422
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.RuntimeException: /Users/saudet/projects/bytedeco/javacpp-presets/opencv/cppbuild/macosx-x86_64/opencv-3.2.0/modules/core/src/persistence.cpp:4422: error: (-49) Input file is empty in function cvOpenFileStorage

    at org.bytedeco.javacpp.opencv_face$FaceRecognizer.load(Native Method)
    at faceRec.FaceRecognizerInVideo.main(FaceRecognizerInVideo.java:41)
```

Auch wenn ich mein Input-Video kopiere und dieses als "trainedResult" angebe, erhalte ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Die Angabe eines Verzeichnisses erzeugt ebenfalls diesen Fehler.

Hat hier jemand zufällig schon mit JavaCV bzw. dem "FaceRecognizerInVideo" gearbeitet und kennt das "Problem"?


----------

